# Videos



## HellOnWheels (27. Juli 2005)

Kennt jemand von euch coole BMX-Videos?

Trotz langer Suche konnte ich bisher nichts finden ausser:
Ground Control


----------



## Herr Fuguru (28. Juli 2005)

soul isn richtig krasses video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alöx (28. Juli 2005)

Meinst du gratis Videos oder so kauf-Videos/DVD's?

Wenn du DVD/Videos meinst hast du falsch gesucht. Ich finde die besten Videos mit der besten Mucke kommen von FBM aber Geschmack ist ja verschieden.

Ansonsten, wa?

http://parano-garage.de

"Diverses/Misc" > "Videos"

da findest alle... naja fast alle...


----------



## UrbanJumper (28. Juli 2005)

System, Wethepeople etc

gut sein sollen:

Animal "can i eat?"
Props Megatour 4
Roadfools 12+13


----------



## DirtJumper III (28. Juli 2005)

das FEDERAL team video. heißt glaub ich Trafelio oder so ähnlich....


----------



## dexter85 (28. Juli 2005)

jo,ich habdas federal video..
es is nich schlecht das trafielo....sind paar coole sachen dabei...aber den besten gibbet ja schon auf diversen HPs und zwar corey martinez..... *gaffer gaffer*

 

gruß hannes


----------



## PIMP (28. Juli 2005)

no front teeth,und props 56,


----------



## ZoMa (28. Juli 2005)

Ells Bells


----------



## Spooner (28. Juli 2005)

gibts den noch gute kostenlos im internet anzuschauen ?


----------



## AerO (28. Juli 2005)

ich find das video von empire bmx auch noch sehr sehr fein, absolute kaufempfehlung!


----------



## dexter85 (30. Juli 2005)

Spooner schrieb:
			
		

> gibts den noch gute kostenlos im internet anzuschauen ?




kennst du die seite www.google.de ???

die findet dinge im inet , die man da eingeben kann 

ne schmarrn...ich hätte da was....

*linksuch*


ahhhhh.....da is se ja...

http://www.brisbanebmx.com/videos.php 

sind 60 seiten mit bmx vids, zum kostenlosen download...   

bitte danke

gruß hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (30. Juli 2005)

Demolition - ein feines Video mit geiler Mucke und toller Atmosphäre
FBM - lustig, zum Teil etwas zerstörungswütig
Animal - wenn Du gute Street Action sehen willst
Little Devil - seiner Zeit DIE Videos schlechthin; "Seek and Destroy" und "Criminal Mischief"
We The People "etc" - bestes Deutsches Teamvideo so far
Transworld - Drop the Hammer
Ride UK - No Font Teeth

.....

Es gibt unzählige; http://www.totalvid.com/BMX-Videos/
Is zwar lang keine komplette Liste, aber Du kannst sie dort gegen Bares downloaden... Is billiger als kaufen


----------



## DHJack (30. Juli 2005)

Animal-Can I eat? is richtig cool!
Habs zufällig gerade zum ersten mal gesehen


----------



## DHJack (31. Juli 2005)

Ach und hier gibts ne menge trailer zum ansehen   
Kann man zwa nicht downloaden aber sind trotzdem cool!
Daaaa videosss 
BMX Crashes is auch ganz cool


----------



## Hedonist (9. August 2005)

hier noch der teaser zum kommenden "skavenger" vid.. http://www.blindmirrorclothing.com/skavenger/fun.htm


----------



## UrbanJumper (9. August 2005)

DHJack schrieb:
			
		

> BMX Crashes is auch ganz cool





			
				FreedomBMX #54 S.12 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fällt zu so einem Haufen Müll nix ein...



aus welchem Jahr kommt denn das can i eat?
es gibt Versände da steht 2003 und es gibt andere die schreiben 2004...


----------



## RISE (9. August 2005)

2004 kam es hier raus, also könnte man sicher sagen, dass es wohl im Jahr 2003 entstanden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (9. August 2005)

gut, danke!


----------



## Misanthrop (9. August 2005)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> Little Devil - seiner Zeit DIE Videos schlechthin; "Seek and Destroy" und "Criminal Mischief"



Die Filme sind ansich geil, dürften aber vielen nicht gefallen, da sie schon teils sehr düster sind, aber trotzdem geil


Ich sach nur (oder besser schreien) GOD HATES YOU!!!!


----------



## Le Knibbel (10. August 2005)

Stahljunk schrieb:
			
		

> Die Filme sind ansich geil, dürften aber vielen nicht gefallen, da sie schon teils sehr düster sind, aber trotzdem geil
> 
> 
> Ich sach nur (oder besser schreien) GOD HATES YOU!!!!




Achhhhhhh blablabla 

Aber dafür is der part von van homan in criminal mischief der beste parts den es je geben wird wat der da riskiert hat is der hammer und dat lied is auch dat beste wat man für sowat nehmen kann 



                                                                                  und so!!!


----------

